# Probleme Videos TF1 Etranger



## Coolsinus (19 Août 2010)

Salut a tous !

J'ai un petit probleme assez embetant.... j'habite a Londres, et je souhaite regarder des videos sur Tf1.fr , tels que Secret Story  ... mais lorsque la video est sensee demarrer, ce message s'affiche " this video is not available from your country" (cette video n'est pas disponible depuis votre pays). 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour contourner ce probleme ?
Sur d'autres forum ils parlaient de "proxy"  ... qu'est ce c'est ? comment sa marche ? qu'est ce que cela change/affecte ?

Connaissez-vous des sites de qualites que l'on peut regarder en direct/live ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Août 2010)

Coolsinus a dit:


> " this video is not available from your country"
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour contourner ce probleme ?



Bienvenue dans le monde fabuleux des frontières sur Internet !!
le "geo-blocage" est un procédé assez commun utilisé par les fournisseurs de contenu qui utilise la localisation de l'internaute (via son adresse ip) pour autoriser ou interdire la lecture de ces contenus.

Il n'y a pas de solution amont pour le contourner car le blocage est effectué au niveau du serveur. 

La seule possibilité à l'heure actuelle est de tromper le serveur en lui faisant croire que tu es en France, c'est à dire en obtenant une adresse ip française (ou d'un autre pays, en fonction des droits) 

Pour obtenir une adresse ip différente de celle qui t'es octroyée par défaut par ton fournisseur internet,  il faut effectivement passer par un proxy, installé dans le pays concerné.

Il existe des proxy gratuits mais pas toujours fiables et la plupart non optimisés pour de la vidéo. Il est préférable donc de se tourner vers un service proxy payant, pas forcement cher par ailleurs (voir les hébergeurs français) ou des potes qui peuvent bidouiller un proxy sur Free...

J'utilise les mêmes solution pour regarder des services comme Hulu depuis la France.

Fais des recherches google pour obetnir des adresses de ce type : 
http://free1proxy.blogspot.com/

Good Luck !


----------



## Coolsinus (19 Août 2010)

Merci pour ta reponse. Je voulais juste savoir s'il etait possible de creer son propre proxy, et s'il y avait une autre solution .... Le probleme est que je ne sais toujours pas comment sa s'utilise, comment sa marche....

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me l'expliquer simplement, et me faire un mini tuto pour que je comprenne et que je puisse apres me debrouiller par moi meme, et mon IP je la change ou ?


----------



## naas (19 Août 2010)

tu vas sur internet depuis ta prise qui va vers le central telephonique le plus proche.
depuis ce central tu vas sur internet. donc sur tf1
un proxy c'est juste qu'au lieu d'aller de ton central vers internet, tu vas vers un autre central puis sur internet.
donc dans ton cas
tu es à londres, ton accès a internet est a londres, si tu prends un proxy français, tu vas de londres vers le proxy français puis sur internet.
understood ?

there's no hope you can create your own proxy


----------



## Coolsinus (19 Août 2010)

okay, thanks.
Mais comment est ce que j'active un proxy ou comment est ce que je peut l'installer ? parce que je suis aller sur des sites web ou on pouvait faire entrer un URL du website ou l'on voulait aller, et c'etait ecrit "proxy", donc en faite se que je voudrait savoir c'est comment faire pour que sa fasse londres --> proxy francais --> internet ? Et aussi l'IP francaise, on doit en trouver une ou alors c'est le proxy qui t'en met une francaise automatiquement ?


----------



## naas (19 Août 2010)

Coolsinus a dit:


> okay, thanks.
> Mais comment est ce que j'active un proxy ou comment est ce que je peut l'installer ? ....


consulte l'aide de safari


l'ip:
c'est le proxy qui t'en met une francaise automatiquement


----------



## Coolsinus (19 Août 2010)

Mais un proxy se presente sous quelle forme ? un URL, une adresse Ip avec un Port, ....? J'ai regarder l'aide, ils me disent d'utiliser les settings de mon network admistrator ? quels sont ces settings ? ou puis-je les trouver ?

La il y a un site de proxy francais, pourrait-tu me dire comment je l'installe ?


----------



## Coolsinus (20 Août 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider s'il vous-plait ???? :rateau: Si vous connaissez des sites ou l'on peut regarder secret story en live different de tf1, ou si vous avez une autre solution n'esitez pas !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## naas (22 Août 2010)

secret story ?
bon la je laisse passer


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2010)

en utilisant Firefox comme navigateur, il est possible d'utiliser un ad-on appelé FoxyProxy qui devrait permettre d'entrer un proxy. 

Ensuite, il faut faire une recherche sur Google pour trouver un site qui liste des proxy ouverts pour le pays désiré. C'est la partie la plus compliquée parce que je sais pas trop si ces listes sont mises à jour. 

Voilà, ça c'est la théorie. J'avoue que j'ai jamais tenté, parce que j'ai pas envie de foutre le bronx dans ma connexion internet et y a pas d'émissions qui me manquent suffisamment pour que je fasse cet effort 

Autre piste qu'il faudrait creuser : justin.tv. Mais j'ai pas retesté depuis qu'ils ont changé de formule et j'ai pas regardé si quelqu'un retransmet.


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Août 2010)

Merci pour tout, mais j'ai trouver un site web qui permet de voir en direct et de revoir toutes les emissions de "Secret Story", donc ba mon probleme est regle. :love:

Merci quand meme


----------



## Membre supprimé 16526 (6 Septembre 2010)

> j'ai trouver un site web qui permet de voir en direct et de revoir toutes les emissions de "Secret Story"



Salut Coolsinus !
Est ce que tu peux me dire quel est le site en question ? (en mp si tu veux) merci beaucoup !

alice


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2010)

Grrrt a dit:


> Salut Coolsinus !
> Est ce que tu peux me dire quel est le site en question ? (en mp si tu veux) merci beaucoup !
> 
> alice



oui en mp UNIQUEMENT s'il te plait


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2010)

Grrrt a dit:


> Salut Coolsinus !
> Est ce que tu peux me dire quel est le site en question ? (en mp si tu veux) merci beaucoup !
> 
> alice



Ben non, il ne peut pas le révéler... c'est justement CA son secret!


----------



## twinworld (6 Septembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse demander de l'aide sur un forum et quand on trouve une solution, ne même pas à la partager spontanément.


----------



## naas (6 Septembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse demander de l'aide sur un forum et quand on trouve une solution, ne même pas à la partager spontanément.


mais dis tu vas pas insister non 
une solution ok pour son emission non


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2010)

c'est quoi le problème ? Tant que c'est pas illégal, n'importe quelle solution peut être partagée.


----------



## Coolsinus (7 Septembre 2010)

justement, je ne sais pas si c'est legal....je crois que sa l'est..mais je ne veut pas mettre en peril le site... autrement je l'aurais partager sans aucun soucis !


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

partagé,
franchement je serais toi je le garderais pour moi, on ne sait jamais.


----------

